# alternative to guaiacol



## mrwednesday (Apr 23, 2017)

hi,


I want to brew something for the first time and the one who wrote the recipé swears by using guaiacol. Now guaiacol is considered 'dangerous goods' where i'm from and it is hard to come by. Is there any alternative to guaiacol. 

Here's the recipé:

70ml safflower oil, 
20ml BB, 
2ml BA, 
8ml Guaiacol
5g Superdrol


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't have any help but what you're making looks amazing. I LOVE Superdrol but have never had it in a suspension. I'm gonna follow this and please just post tell us how it works out. Good luck and be super careful man contamination during homebrew is a very real issue.


----------



## mrwednesday (Apr 24, 2017)

Joenoarms said:


> I don't have any help but what you're making looks amazing. I LOVE Superdrol but have never had it in a suspension. I'm gonna follow this and please just post tell us how it works out. Good luck and be super careful man contamination during homebrew is a very real issue.



thanks for the headsup. I'll take extra care with contamination and make sure to post some results in a couple of weeks


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 24, 2017)

mrwednesday said:


> hi,
> 
> 
> I want to brew something for the first time and the one who wrote the recipé swears by using guaiacol. Now guaiacol is considered 'dangerous goods' where i'm from and it is hard to come by. Is there any alternative to guaiacol.
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if you could get by with just the BB and BA as your solvents.


----------



## sodzl (Apr 25, 2017)

Ethyl oleate is the only other solvent people usually recommend.


----------



## mrwednesday (May 4, 2017)

final product, done with guaiacol.


----------



## micro2000 (May 4, 2017)

Superdrol doesn't require any special solvents. It goes into solution at 50mg/ml with just oil, BA and BB.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLEX (May 24, 2017)

micro2000 said:


> Superdrol doesn't require any special solvents. It goes into solution at 50mg/ml with just oil, BA and BB.



A regular 2/20 recipe?


----------



## micro2000 (May 25, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> A regular 2/20 recipe?


I think I used 2/15 BA/BB.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

